# EasterEgg List EE4



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sorry if this has allready been posted but I would like to see more of these.

Easter Egg List

1) Screen Capture -- Hold down the back key and press the home key, the image will be saved to the gallery under screenshots

2) Adjust Brightness by status bar like in Cyanogenmod -- Hold your finger on the status bar so the date shows, then slide your finger to the left or right. Left is less bright and right is more bright. (I believe you must have Auto brightness turned OFF to do this)

3) I don' know, you tell me


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

In the stock messenger, in conversation view, place your finger on a contact and drag all the way across to the right side to automatically call them.


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

Hold home and hit menu or back and a task manager window pops up with recent apps. No eggs tho ;
-edit- if I throw in the power button and hold my breath, my hiccups go away


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a correction, all you have to do is hold the home key in for 2 seconds to get to the recent apps. Appreciate the input tho.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## braveally (Jul 4, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> In the stock messenger, in conversation view, place your finger on a contact and drag all the way across to the right side to automatically call them.


Or to the left to send them a message

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkeene81 (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome thanks everyone!!!


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Swype right to call and swype left to text came over from the captivate.... nothing new and not an Easter egg... lol. Read the pdf for the phone as there are more "easter eggs"


----------



## bmplekan (Jun 13, 2011)

Im running kejars gc 1.9 for froyo and my screen capture is no longer working. I downgraded to stock ee4, and also tried gb ep1f and h from p3, and kejars 1.5 gb to see if that made any kind of difference. It didn't work on any rom I tried. And ideas?


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

"bmplekan said:


> Im running kejars gc 1.9 for froyo and my screen capture is no longer working. I downgraded to stock ee4, and also tried gb ep1f and h from p3, and kejars 1.5 gb to see if that made any kind of difference. It didn't work on any rom I tried. And ideas?


Screen capture works on GC 1.9.1...

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

bmplekan said:


> Im running kejars gc 1.9 for froyo and my screen capture is no longer working. I downgraded to stock ee4, and also tried gb ep1f and h from p3, and kejars 1.5 gb to see if that made any kind of difference. It didn't work on any rom I tried. And ideas?


Works fine on mine running 1.9.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

